# Rautavaara Symphonies



## Durendal (Oct 24, 2018)

I recently listened to Rautavaara's entire symphony cycle. I find his music highly intriguing in general.

Symphony 1: Solid. Got me hooked.
Symphony 2: A slight letdown. Kind of plodding.
Symphony 3: Better than 2.
Symphony 4: A tuneless, atonal mess. Didn't like it at all.
Symphony 5: A huge improvement over 4. Epic.
Symphony 6: The most interesting one for me. I liked the electronic elements.
Symphony 7: Another epic work, but perhaps a bit anachronistic?
Symphony 8: Felt like a direct sequel to 7 as it's pretty much in the same style.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm hooked on Nos. 6 and 7. Also found his "Angels and Visitations" and "Angel of Dusk" fascinating.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Durendal said:


> I recently listened to Rautavaara's entire symphony cycle. I find his music highly intriguing in general.
> 
> Symphony 1: Solid. Got me hooked.
> Symphony 2: A slight letdown. Kind of plodding.
> ...


I kind of share your views. No. 2 is disappointing, No. 4 is better than I had thought of initially. The most interesting ones, in my opinion, are Nos. 3, 5, 7 and 8. The latter has an epic and transcendent feel to it that is just compelling.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I played them on Youtube and never really got excited. His works I like are in the "other" category.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Durendal said:


> Symphony 7: Another epic work, but perhaps a bit anachronistic?


Anachronistic? Maybe, although I just listened to the opening again and I'm not sure what other period that could've belonged to. The slow movement has become possibly his most famous piece of music, and probably rightly so. 

It's been a while since I've played these, but I mostly enjoyed the 1st, 3rd, and 8th. The one-movement 5th is an interesting one that I've been meaning to go back to again.

Some favourites of this other work: Piano Concerto No. 1, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto No. 2, Vigilia, Cantus


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> Anachronistic? Maybe, although I just listened to the opening again and I'm not sure what other period that could've belonged to. The slow movement has become possibly his most famous piece of music, and probably rightly so.


...and it *must* be! Angel of Light, god willing. Could another piece feel more feverishly skyward or ethereal.

Also, like, man, "Anachronistic" - what my friend are you listening to?! His music -- any of it! -- sounds "anachronistic"? Truly, what are we talking about here



Skilmarilion said:


> Some favourites of this other work: Piano Concerto No. 1, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto No. 2, Vigilia, Cantus


My god - give me the Harp Concerto, the Gift of Dreams, the Violin Concerto (YAS) -- let the drama and passion interrupt your daily tidings. Let it make you feel weird and disturbed for good.

On the same page still. Miss you, friend.


----------



## Durendal (Oct 24, 2018)

Avey said:


> ...and it *must* be! Angel of Light, god willing. Could another piece feel more feverishly skyward or ethereal.
> 
> Also, like, man, "Anachronistic" - what my friend are you listening to?! His music -- any of it! -- sounds "anachronistic"? Truly, what are we talking about here


All I meant was that his last 2 symphonies sound more tonal and conventional than his earlier works.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I remain a fan of Rautavaara's music since first hearing the two Ondine discs dedicated to the first five symphonies and the _Cantus Arcticus_. I favor those early symphonies moreso even perhaps than the later ones, which prove nonetheless splendid issues of their own. But my great favorites are the Second (Bruckner in Finland!) and the Fifth (with the opening wash of ocean waves providing one of the most remarkable introductions in all of music, in my opinion).















I recall, upon first hearing this music, of greatly recommending Rautavaara to acquaintances who favor classical music. That was some years ago. I still recommend Rautavaara's music. Here's a modern-contemporary composer with whom all fans of serious music should come to grips. And it's a strong grip!

Five stars out of four for Rautavaara.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Durendal said:


> All I meant was that his last 2 symphonies sound more tonal and conventional than his earlier works.


Sure. His early works certainly have a different flavor than others. I still think his later works have his voice in there. It's just pared down in scope. Rather than like, 8 measures of _ffff_, it's 5 measures and three rests.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> I remain a fan of Rautavaara's music since first hearing the two Ondine discs dedicated to the first five symphonies and the _Cantus Arcticus_. I favor those early symphonies moreso even perhaps than the later ones, which prove nonetheless splendid issues of their own. But my great favorites are the Second (Bruckner in Finland!) and the Fifth (with the opening wash of ocean waves providing one of the most remarkable introductions in all of music, in my opinion).
> 
> View attachment 133389
> View attachment 133390
> ...


Yes, as another recommendation, the *Ondine *collections of his Concertos and Symphonies are fantastic. Great recordings for the price and size.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Avey said:


> [...]- give me the Harp Concerto, the *Gift of Dreams*, the Violin Concerto (YAS) -- let the drama and passion interrupt your daily tidings. Let it make you feel weird and disturbed for good.


I was playing _Gift of Dreams_ a bit earlier on, and can't deny how worthwhile that is. The opening _Tranquillo_ is kind of mesmerising. Slow moving lines in the strings, some lovely shapes and phrases for the soloist, and a poignantly hushed coda. Very nice.

I still also vouch for the Piano Concerto No. 1. The big, monumental dissonance in the first movement is powerful. And the slow movement is ... something. Beautiful chords rise and fall over a haunting pedal point in the strings, and then it all unfolds from there.








Avey said:


> On the same page still. Miss you, friend.


Ditto, and ditto.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Symphonies Nos. 3, 7, 8 and Cantus Arcticus are my favorites.


----------

